# Cape Henlopen Pier



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

I have only fished here once this past memorial day. Heading back up to Lewes in a few weeks and want to try it again! Does anyone have any tips. Last time I was using squid on your standard double bottom rig. Felt a few bites but didnt catch anything. The Pier was crowded so I was set up somewhere in the middle. Does it matter how far you go out? Need to be on the end to catch? Thanks for any help you all can give a persistent beginner!


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Another question. Any place in DE to surf fish at night? I think Henlopen is only sunrise to sunset correct?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

The spots should show up in good numbers by the time you arrive. Usually, just before the "skinny" section (towards the left side) of the pier is productive. Trust me, when you see people rubbing each other's elbows to catch spot, you know the area I'm referring to. Pick up plenty of blodworm fishbites. The real stuff will get you a quick spot, that is if the crabs didn't get to it first. But, the middle of the pier should be fine too, if you don't want to get into the crowd.

As far as fishing the surf, yes Henlopen is srunrise to sunset. Try hitting Delaware Seashore State park (south of Dewey beach). Yes, you can fish there at night. Try to catch a kingfish with BWFB and cut it up. Lastly, bring a longsleeve shirt with you just in case if the wind is out of the west.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

you can surf fish from the beach after 7 from rehobeth to Dewey and the state park south of IRI also Lewes beach, 3rs road south of IRI is open 24 hours also most of the other beaches (fishing ) are closed at night and dont open till 8am that sucks


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

cape henlopen pier is open till 10 pm during the week and midnight on the weekends, IRI is open 24hrs... I personally have never had a problem with fishing the beaches in Lewes after hours as long as you are not there to party
Roosevelt inlet is a good place to park and fish. dont make a ruckas and the cops will leave you alone.

:fishing:


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

the Cape Pier is open 24 hrs and so is IRI


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

dont buy your worms from off the pier.. i made that mistake and got screwed..


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

yes you are right.... cape henlopen pier is open 24hrs but the fishing center( shop) has the hours I mentioned..... my bad !! :redface:


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

If I parked at RI, should I fish from the beach into the bay? Or on the rocks into the inlet?


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Last time I was down there I saw people fishing from the bridge at the end of Pilottown Rd near the inlet. Any cule what they were fishing for? flounder? Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

At RI.... depends on the tide and time of day. During the day there will be too many bathers to fish the beach but early AM and night you can fish it. I would concentrate on the inlet. If you get an outgoing tide and low light (AM or evening/night) try to get to the end of the jetty and fish the rips and along the rocks. Also if you throw Jigs and let them swing to the pilings.

There will be Bluefish, flounder, Stripers, croaker,and occasionally trout(specks) hanging out there.
On the incoming I will fish the end as well as the inside bowl in the canal.
Although anywhere you can find a spot along the rocks will produce fish if they are cooperating.

At the bridge you asked about it will hold flounder and croaker,and stripers.
I prefer to fish it on an outgoing tide as bait gets flushed out from the marsh.

remember.... summer striper limit is 2 at 20-26" and over 26 must be released.

Hope this helps


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Great help! Ill let you know how I do.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

fished RI last weekend pretty slow so i went to IRI fishing was a little off because of all the boat traffic but still got a couple tbs.

some large fish have come out of that marsh drain by the bridge!


----------

